# 5 phase stepper motor and driver



## Thinker (Jul 29, 2014)

Hallo all, 

I have a 5 phase stepper motor PK596-AE from oriental stepper motors and planning to use a driver with built in controller (CRD514-KD). The motor has 10 lead wires and the drives has 5. I figured out that the motor (bipolar-pentagon)-driver connection should be as shown below.
Motor Driver
Blue + Black = Blue 
Red + Brown = Red
Orange + Purple = Orange
Green + Yellow = Green
White + Grey = Black

the phase current of motor is 1.4A and driver can supply 2.8A. 

1)Are they compatible or how can i limit the current to 1.4A? I have no idea about this!

2)All I wanted to do is to control the stepper motor remotely using switches (IN & OUT direction switches, Start switch with indicator as well as indicators for IN and OUT limits and ready to use indicator), all in one box. How can I implement this with CRD514-KD? I read in their operation manual that RS-485 communication is possible. But then there are options for 2 programmable controllers which I pretty don't understand.

3)Is it possible to drive 2 stepper motor-driver units synchronously?


Thanks. ​


----------



## countryguy (Jul 29, 2014)

On Q1)   2.8A versus 1.4A   you can fuse the motor to pop if the current exceeds some value?  (I'd use a re-settable) From my old EE day's the concept of SINK/SOURCE comes to mind.   your controller can SOURCE up to a 2.8A motor.    Your Motor will SINK (or draw) 1.4A max.   I found this guide which seems pretty inclusive and goes step by step up to controlling the motor w/ testing runs...
http://www.orientalmotor.com/products/pdfs/opmanuals/HM-40112-3E.pdf

Since you claim to need toggle switches, does the motor controller have inputs that you can wire these too?   What I sense is you want to hard wire this unit up, and while probably possible, I do not know how or if possible w/o having the PC and RS485 Comms running to correctly run the motors based upon physical switch throws.    I think Jim will have some good thoughts here but I see: 

Inputs (from switches) to computer or controller  - Toggle event which fires program which fires controller to move stepper w/ x parms. 
     Note you can use some simple programs to use keyboard input as opposed to switches w/ $inkeys and batch code or VB6 etc. 
Connection A )   Computer to CRD514.  remember you do not need a Pc in total.  You can buy some really cool small hobby boards.  Pic controllers, etc. 
Connection B)  From CRD514 to Motor.   there is some pretty goo docs on the items I noted w/ Sink/Source materials. 
Connections C)  Limit swiches to tell the motors to turn off. 

See chapter 10-14 on the PDF  and then see chapter 19 which offers the accy's for this which include a software kit, and the cable.  I think you may need these items to make it much simpler for you w/ the PC and software setter to do all the setup/command work for you. 

Ask the company if they have an SDK kit (software development kit) which will usually include an entire running kit.  All materials, software, coding examples and pre-built utilities.    

This is a fairly sized project.  This will not be putting some switches and wires w/ a power supply to simply make the motor go IMO.   Jim's the CNC developer so I'm interested in his reply.  I'm green to the EE CNC field w/ steppers and Servos.  Looking to learn too.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 29, 2014)

the phase current of motor is 1.4A and driver can supply 2.8A. 

1)Are they compatible or how can i limit the current to 1.4A? I have no idea about this!
*The controller is able to to control the output current.  There is a setting in the software to do this (Section 10.5  APP-1-00, page 58).*

2)All I wanted to do is to control the stepper motor remotely using switches (IN & OUT direction switches, Start switch with indicator as well as indicators for IN and OUT limits and ready to use indicator), all in one box. How can I implement this with CRD514-KD? I read in their operation manual that RS-485 communication is possible. But then there are options for 2 programmable controllers which I pretty don't understand.
*It looks like the controller will do what you want.   There are inputs and outputs to do everything you want (see chapter 8).  For RS-485 communications, all you need is a USB-RS485 adapter for your PC.  Then load the software from the drive manufacturer, it looks like that is the MEXE02.  It should be somewhat easy to configure the drive to do what you want.  There are a lot of setting parameters available in the drive, you have some reading to do.  The programmable controllers are not required for operation, but you will have to provide a method to connect to the CN2 port (40 pin cable) to access the I/O.*

3)Is it possible to drive 2 stepper motor-driver units synchronously?
*Yes, if the controller has the capacity, you could just wire the motors in parallel and run from a single controller.  

*I hope this helps.

I recommend that you find a copy of the MEXE02 setup software, or a OPX-2A programmer.

As a new engineer, think of this as an extended senior project, and have fun while you are learning.  
​


----------



## Thinker (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks all! 

Jim, 
so I understood it in the following way.
1) Connect a PC with MEXE02 software to the CN3.They provide a communication cable for data setting software. (http://www.orientalmotor.com/products/accessories/mexe02.html)
2) I don't need a programmable controller connected to CN2.
3) I need a second PC to connect to CN6/CN7 for RS-485 communication? Please see the attached pic ''control methods''
4) I have a problem in understandng the figure ''RS-485 controlled system'' in pg.4 of the attached PDF. Does that mean that connect both CN6 and CN2 to the second PC? 
5) In pg.63 of the pdf (operation manual) in the first post, they just don't use CN2 at all due to RS-485 control. From this I understand that , I/O  can be acessed using RS-485 ?

I know this sounds so stupid, but please help


----------



## countryguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Good Morning thinker, 

So I think part 1 is to take 5 and asses what you have currently?     Do you have the motor, the the Driver board, a RS485 cable kit, the MEX02 software and a laptop or PC?     In section 10.1 the first image of the PDF I posted, you may use either the OPX-2a or a laptop w/ the MEX02 software.        Section 10 also seems to give you a pretty good path for the connection setup.    This project will be a series of smaller projects.       Testbed setup is part A. as I would do it.    Get all the items listed in section 10.   Get it connected, get the 485comms setup via the MEX02 software on the laptop.  Get the switches and settings on the DRIVER unit correcyly configured.    NOTE-  you may need an RS232 seriel to RS485 converter? Here on Amazon: ((http://www.amazon.com/RS232-Communi...2923&sr=8-1&keywords=RS232+to+RS485+converter )) 

There are a number of items here to go over.   Take it 1 piece at a time Thinker.  Just review sections 10-13 or so in the PDF.  Get all the parts you need.   Get the software and the RS232 to RS485 working.    Just focus on getting your laptop communicating to the driver w/ the MEX02 software.  PS-  Call the company. They will have Engineering support.  You can ask them if they have any other setup guides published?  

Keep us posted.
CG


----------



## strantor (Jul 30, 2014)

Ive used one of those crk controllers along with the motion creator software and after fooling around with it for a day I ditched it in favor of a pulse input controller and an Omron CP1L micro brick PLC with pulse output. Reason being, it was a paying job and my time was more costly than the PLC. My application demanded a lot of functionality; it was a remotely controlled system that worked off a wireless dongle/fob with 2 only buttons, but required dozens of functions; (ex: press button1 once jog 500 steps, press button1 twice jog 500 steps reverse, press and hold button1 5 sec run to center position, press and hold button1 > 5sec, run to end limit, etc.) It was frustrating at best to figure out how to do this in the motion creator software. As best I could tell, the thing had 8 inputs and therefore 64 unique input combinations, and you had to program a separate routine for each of the 64 possible. Very time consuming for me, but if you have only a couple of switches it may be a piece of cake. Get yourself an rs485 converter and play around with the software, maybe you'll find you like it. I did like the fact that the programming was more or less in english..


----------



## Thinker (Jul 30, 2014)

Dear countrguy, 
Thanks for the tip.
I assume that, for testing the driver, I need the 5 phase motor, CRD524-KD, the programming cable CC051F-USB to connect to the PC installed with MEXE02 software (CN3 port), and a RS-485 communication cable connected to the same PC. 

PS: I already asked the support team and they keep on sending me the operation manual.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 30, 2014)

Thinker said:


> Dear countrguy,
> Thanks for the tip.
> I assume that, for testing the driver, I need the 5 phase motor, CRD524-KD, the programming cable CC051F-USB to connect to the PC installed with MEXE02 software (CN3 port), and a RS-485 communication cable connected to the same PC.
> 
> PS: I already asked the support team and they keep on sending me the operation manual.





Thinker said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Jim,
> so I understood it in the following way.
> ...



Your questions are not stupid.  In fact they are very good, the documentation can be a bit confusing if you have never had any experience with control systems.

You will only need 1 PC.  The RS-485 adapter cable will be connected to CN6 or CN7 and the other end will be connected to the USB port on the PC.  This is your control port.  The MEXE02 cable will connect to CN3 to another USB port on your PC.  It looks like that the CN3 connector is only for parameter setting in the drive.

Full control of the motor can be done over the RS-485 control cable.  You would have to write software to do everything you want and have full control of the system from the PC, and not use any connection to the I/O (CN2).   You would have full access to the I/O through the RS-485, but not a physical connection.

Physical switches and indicators must be connected to the I/O port, CN2.  If I did not want to use a PLC, I would buy a cable and a break-out connector and that would give a method of connecting to CN2.  Phoenix Contact VARIOFACE connector blocks would be my choice for this.  Maybe buy the Oriental Motor CN2 cable and then buy the proper VARIOFACE modules to connect.

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## countryguy (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Thinker-  How are things going?  Just wanted to check in on your project.      Mind if I ask what the use case is for this setup?    Industry or application if you can tell us?    Designs that can involve human limbs and body's leave some design entanglements you'll need to consider.  Just wondering is all!   

Also, I have some catalogs that show up regularly.  This place has some really neat things http://www.omega.com/    As Jim notes-  There are great things you can do here to aid and assist while making your job somewhat easier to implement.        The comments from strantor was also revealing!    Sounds like you will need to really plan out your motion in a waterfall or spread sheet of sorts to track it all?     Anyway, Slow Sunday here in MI. Doing some email clean up and just wondered how you were progressing.   
Enjoy the day! 
CG


----------



## Thinker (Aug 4, 2014)

Hallo Country guy, 
Please check your PM. I am still waiting for some components , and I will let u guys know once I make a good progress 



countryguy said:


> Hi Thinker- How are things going? Just wanted to check in on your project. Mind if I ask what the use case is for this setup? Industry or application if you can tell us? Designs that can involve human limbs and body's leave some design entanglements you'll need to consider. Just wondering is all!
> 
> Also, I have some catalogs that show up regularly. This place has some really neat things http://www.omega.com/ As Jim notes- There are great things you can do here to aid and assist while making your job somewhat easier to implement. The comments from strantor was also revealing! Sounds like you will need to really plan out your motion in a waterfall or spread sheet of sorts to track it all? Anyway, Slow Sunday here in MI. Doing some email clean up and just wondered how you were progressing.
> Enjoy the day!
> CG


----------



## KBeitz (May 17, 2018)

Now is they just still had good old BASIC Language around....


----------

